# Super Duty F250



## timntools (Mar 12, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> I went and looked at the Edge module today. $700 installed. What'ya think of that price?



thats about inline. if you get to become a member of one of the diesel forums, the vendors usually cut the members a discounted price.

You'll also get to see various opinions as to who likes what and dislikes.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't quote me as I really don't watch gas prices. I fill it up with brand name fuel and go.
> Haven't diesel prices been historically lower then gas? Why is it that when ever diesel spikes in price all the diesel guys start to whine and immediately think of switching to gas.
> I mean if there were facts pointing to a LONG term rise in diesel fuel prices I can see the logic. Or if you are one to switch vehicles every two years, you would not have a long term commitment.
> I am not big (or rich) enough to swap trucks that often. I wish I had a new F350 V10 to tow the race car as well. It just seems to make no sense to change vehicles in concert with the fuel market which is so volatile.


Diesel used to be lower than gas, but like you said the past 3yrs it's always been higher. I know they always talk about price of oil etc...but I think in the big picture it's a way to milk the market since diesel is used in soo much equipment and used for hauling the worlds products it's a "must have item" so they tout higher oil prices and milk the worlds economy since I have'nt see any OTR trucks running gas I'm sure there's alot more figured in the equation, I'm stating an opinion. BUT do I personally think for the average joe that is not towing most of the time with a pickup or hauling heavy loads daily needs a diesel and is the upgraded price justifiable-no. waay to much up front cost in buying a diesel that will never recoup in a typical 3-4 yr ownership of the vehicle. And it's not just diesel guy bitching about fuel prices, they're just a smaller group so it might stand out when the diesel guys complain about fuel prices, us gas guys are just used to each other bitching about fuel prices so we pay no attention

BTW, where do you race at? here's my toys, firebird's mine I run in Modified, I drive for the ower of the S-10 and we're putting that into Top this year. little birdie weighs in at 3600, runs high 10's low 11's during summer heat with sbc on the pump gas full interior with 800watt stereo sytem, makes me grin at all the guy next to me with stripped down race only cars and pigblocks running same as or slower than me :Thumbs:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

IHI said:


> little birdie weighs in at 3600, runs high 10's low 11's during summer heat with sbc on the pump gas full interior with 800watt stereo sytem,


Nice rides. 
I don't understand it either. I run a '70 Nova, 3100# with me in it. 355, 13:1, flat solid cam, T400, 4.88's in a 9", 9" slicks. I only run low 11's @ 120. I know the motor has more in it but I don't get much seat time these days and the motor is quite new. Only three times out with it and maybe 9 passes. 
My new schedule will let me get to more T&T days/nights. I do have mufflers on it so I can go Weds. and Fri. nights. 
Friends have similar combos but with roller cams. They were going mid 10's. I'm OK being the slow guy, but I will probably go to a roller. I have spare roller springs, Ti retainers, pushrods, rockers, girdles, etc. & a cam. I just need lifters. 

I mainly race at Lebanon Valley Dragway. We make the occasional trip to Englishtown and Atco. Several of my friends are pretty serious S/G and SS/T racers and they do the whole Northeast thing. I don't have the time or funds for that kind of racing. Motorhomes and all. I do it simply for fun. No points, no money. 

Take care and keep the shiny side up.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Your lucky getting to run in that mine shaft air!! '05 will be my 4th season, started running street class the first 2 yrs, then went to mod last year and dabbled in Top running no box and still slapped'em on the tree :cheesygri Bracket racing is supposed to be affordible, but trying new things to squeek that last .01 out of it seems to drain all the money. I noticed last year running mod chasing points, it took all the fun out of the sport. The money was excellent, but just not the laid back times like they were when I first started. Summit Super Series has an excellent program this year, I ws gonna take it easy and just run the truck only, but now I'll just run 2 cars two classes again to try and double my odds for the SSS prizes. 

Only goal for this year, adding a NX kit hopeing for high 9's through the pipes, then I'll be happy....then it's onto building a track only car. Love to have a piperack, but even used the prices are through the roof, so I've been researching Altered's since those are reasonably priced.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

My good friend just built a '32 Chevy roadster from an S&W kit. He put in his 10.50 SS/T stock bodied door car motor and is going 8.50's @ 149!


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Speedy Petey said:


> My good friend just built a '32 Chevy roadster from an S&W kit. He put in his 10.50 SS/T stock bodied door car motor and is going 8.50's @ 149!



Hell yeah, another reason for getting a light car, costs less to go faster...engine wise that is.


----------



## Justtrimmin (Mar 16, 2005)

Speedy Petey said:


> Don't quote me as I really don't watch gas prices. I fill it up with brand name fuel and go.
> Haven't diesel prices been historically lower then gas? Why is it that when ever diesel spikes in price all the diesel guys start to whine and immediately think of switching to gas.
> I mean if there were facts pointing to a LONG term rise in diesel fuel prices I can see the logic. Or if you are one to switch vehicles every two years, you would not have a long term commitment.
> I am not big (or rich) enough to swap trucks that often. I wish I had a new F350 V10 to tow the race car as well. It just seems to make no sense to change vehicles in concert with the fuel market which is so volatile.


 I've been running diesels for 10yrs. Yes diesel used to be cheaper than gas, then it was the cost of running mid grade gas. For the last year its been over the 2.00 mark and lately 2.15 to 2.30. I suppose its a demand thing the big 3 all have nice oil burners to offer and the whole Hummer deal. This is my 3rd diesel, I buy them w/ 40 or 50k on em run them up to 100k sell or trade them and start over.


----------



## WindowMan (Mar 21, 2005)

*Cummins*

On my second one. First truck had 350k on the clock and who knows how many hours. i really mis that truck it was a 92 auto with 3:55 gears and 27mpg around 20mpg in town. My latest truck is a 2002 cummins 3/4 ton and has auto 4:10 gears i average 18-20 mpg city and highway. I have several chips and add ons on the 02 truck , As far as performance is concerned lets just say i would have to tow a least 5000lbs to make it drive like a gasser.


----------

